# rider weight



## gazza19 (5 Dec 2018)

does anyone know the maximum rider weight for a viking ego electric bike please


----------



## Turdus philomelos (6 Dec 2018)

Think you would need to find the user manual or contact dealer/manufacturer. 

I would guess however 16-18 stone.


----------



## Pale Rider (6 Dec 2018)

How much weight are wanting to carry?

As with a push bike, exceeding the quoted weight by a small margin won't do any harm in terms of breaking the frame or bending the wheels - unless they are Chinese junk.

Extra weight will make a difference to the amount of grunt you can feel from the motor, which as a road legal ebike is not that powerful in the first place.


----------



## Cycleops (6 Dec 2018)

I think the UK distributor for Viking is Avocet Sports so maybe contact them for advice;
http://www.avocetsports.co.uk/about-viking


----------



## Spiderweb (6 Dec 2018)

I've looked at their owners manual online and there is no info on weight limits.
As @Cycleops says I would call or email the supplier, here's a link to their contact page;
http://www.avocetsports.co.uk/contact-us


----------



## robgul (7 Dec 2018)

.... my 2p would be to question the wisdom of a Viking e-bike ..... they're not Chinese junk (isn't that a boat?) BUT Indian junk - or at least the company that owns Viking is Indian, it's Hero - purveyors of gas pipe welded together to make bike frames.

Rob


----------

